# Ornate Bichir Polypterus ornatipinnis



## jgraevell (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the fish in the house

Ornate Bichir 001 by ♦JRGCreations♦, on Flickr


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i love those my favorite polypterus


----------



## jgraevell (Mar 21, 2011)

He's a nifty guy. It just blows me away how they start out so small.


----------

